# Unusual bit configuration, at least to me



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Over the weekend I started browsing the Internet based on an email that I received from MLCS Woodworking. I really don't need another flush trim bit but, in my random searching, I came across a bit configuration that I hadn't seen before and it intrigued me. This is the bit: https://www.amazon.com/KOWOOD-Flush...lja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ&th=1

It's design is similar to a helix cutter head for a jointer or planner. Also, from it's design it looks like it might clear the shavings better than a full length blade. That said, I'm not familiar with the brand and wonder, if it's a great design, why haven't I seen this from all of the other bit makers. Admittedly, since I rarely need a new bit nowadays, I have an adequate assortment for the work I do, I don't often look to see what's new. 

My question is, is anyone familiar with this bit, or this design if they're more of them out there, and what has been your experience both pro and con?


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

At that price I'll pass. Doesn't look like a sharpener will touch it .


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> At that price I'll pass. Doesn't look like a sharpener will touch it .


As a hobbyist, I've never used any one bit to the point that I had to send it out to be sharpened, just some honing but you make a very good point. Although they do make router bits with replaceable cutters, that's not what these are. Other than the manufacturer I don't know if any of the sharpening services could handle that configuration. So, price and sharpening, two strikes so far.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Barry747 said:


> As a hobbyist, I've never used any one bit to the point that I had to send it out to be sharpened, just some honing but you make a very good point. Although they do make router bits with replaceable cutters, that's not what these are. Other than the manufacturer I don't know if any of the sharpening services could handle that configuration. So, price and sharpening, two strikes so far.


Like you Barry, I've never had a bit sharpened, except a few metal lathe cutting tools. I've also in the 50+ years that I've been routing I've never seen such a bit, which by Australian standard is very cheap.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Barry747 said:


> So, price and sharpening, two strikes so far.


Isn't the max RPM low for a "straight" bit?


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

TenGees said:


> Isn't the max RPM low for a "straight" bit?


Yes, the bit diameter is 1 3/32, a little unusual in itself. My Bosch speed table says 20,000 RPM for bits 1" - 1 1/2". On the shank of the bit it says 16,000 and, just to keep it interesting, on the 5th picture down it says maximum RPM is 10,000. Sort of a definite maybe, huh? 

According to Amazon it was first listed on April 7, 2021 and no ratings yet. Just for fun I may follow it to see if anyone buys and rates it. I will not be that person.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It does remind me of the spiral cutter heads for jointers, which, having seen the perfect finish that my good friend John gets from his 9" jointer since he fitted one, this router bit may be surprising!


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

harrysin said:


> It does remind me of the spiral cutter heads for jointers, which, having seen the perfect finish that my good friend John gets from his 9" jointer since he fitted one, this router bit may be surprising!


Yes Harry, that's what first peaked my interest. However, there are some downsides to that configuration so I won't be the first one to buy it. If, over time, it gets positive reviews, and I come up with $60 that I don't know what to do with, I may buy it just to try it. It would be the closest that I'll ever come to a helix cutter head due to the $$.

Actually, in that price range, or a bit more (pun intended) I'd be tempted to try one of these bits. Mega Flush Trim Router Bits When I make oval cheese boards (couple of examples attached) I have to flip the board over and either raise or lower the bit to follow the template when the grain changes or I will invariably get tear out. I'd actually prefer one of the Whiteside compression bits but they're too expensive for the number of times that I'd actually use them.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Barry747 said:


> Yes Harry, that's what first peaked my interest. However, there are some downsides to that configuration so I won't be the first one to buy it. If, over time, it gets positive reviews, and I come up with $60 that I don't know what to do with, I may buy it just to try it. It would be the closest that I'll ever come to a helix cutter head due to the $$.
> 
> Actually, in that price range, or a bit more (pun intended) I'd be tempted to try one of these bits. Mega Flush Trim Router Bits When I make oval cheese boards (couple of examples attached) I have to flip the board over and either raise or lower the bit to follow the template when the grain changes or I will invariably get tear out. I'd actually prefer one of the Whiteside compression bits but they're too expensive for the number of times that I'd actually use them.
> 
> ...


This down spiral bit gives a really excellent finish and would you believe that it only cost m about $4.50 from a firm that I recently mentioned that was quitting all it's stock of router bits. I love your cheese boards Barry.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

harrysin said:


> This down spiral bit gives a really excellent finish and would you believe that it only cost m about $4.50 from a firm that I recently mentioned that was quitting all it's stock of router bits. I love your cheese boards Barry.





harrysin said:


> This down spiral bit gives a really excellent finish and would you believe that it only cost m about $4.50 from a firm that I recently mentioned that was quitting all it's stock of router bits. I love your cheese boards Barry.


Thanks Harry. After following your work for some time I do appreciate the compliment. And, I do have one of those bits although I paid a lot more than $4.50.


----------

